# Headphone for UR22-MkII



## Illico (May 17, 2019)

I used an old Sony MDR-CD270 headphone with my Steinberg Audio Card UR22-MkII.

I would like to change to a closed headphone with better frequency response like :

beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 32 Ohms
beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 80 Ohms
beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250 Ohms

Which impedance to choose? Any advices?


----------



## Illico (May 21, 2019)

Finally I'll probably go for the (250Ohms)
beyerdynamic DT-880 Pro Black Edition
and hopes that UR22 could drive it.


----------

